# MAC pisses me off.....



## geeko (Mar 8, 2007)

i 'm super pissed off.

I just got to know through an MA that DON'T BE SHY BLUSH and one of the lippie from the barbie collection will NOT be coming to my country (barbie is not launched in my country yet)....

i'm super unhappy....because when i asked why isn't it coming, the MA couldn't give me an answer for it. 

Darn it...i love DON'T BE SHY blush....... I 

$#%#$%#$%#^%$^% I m losing my patience with MAC. This isn't the only thing that i'm not happy with MAC. 

i Love their select tint...but MAC made it a LE release in my country with Catherine denevue collection...but it's regular in the US.. BAH!

The ultracheek blushers are regular in the US...BUT LE in my country.
WTF.... their excuse? Our market is too small............HELL man...

sorry for this rant...i'm very very disappointed with MAC.


----------



## oddinary (Mar 8, 2007)

Really?? This is geeko from cozycot, ya?
I hope that is not true though... but I mean, the displayer has the same number of "slots" so if it is not coming, then what are they going to put there? Something from the regular line, a repromote? :?


----------



## geeko (Mar 8, 2007)

it's confirmed don't be shy won't be released here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





they will release dollymix in lieu of don't be shy...

wtf....(i've dollymix already by the way)


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 8, 2007)

Wow why does this happen to things we love the most? I'm sorry!!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Mar 9, 2007)

I hear your pain,.. I get all buggered up about the Asian releases that I sometimes miss,.. my suggestion,.. form a good CP relationship (or trader rating here) with someone in the US and then you will be set,.. and you can always watch the for sale/swap board here,..


----------



## riri101 (Mar 9, 2007)

isn't dollymix the quad being released....just get a CP from US


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 10, 2007)

CP would be ur best bet hon


----------



## lara (Mar 10, 2007)

Don't advertise or promote CPs outside of the Clearance Bin forum, please.


----------



## lah_knee (Mar 11, 2007)

you got mad at the MA for not knowing why it wont be released? thats kinda unfair. they dont tell us exact reasoning as to why something isnt being released somewhere...

usually its a vague  reason like "this color/product wont sell well overall in this country..."  they look at statistics. which is why the lightful collection wasnt brought here to the US permanently. only pro has just gotten it and just recently too...


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_you got mad at the MA for not knowing why it wont be released? thats kinda unfair. they dont tell us exact reasoning as to why something isnt being released somewhere...

usually its a vague  reason like "this color/product wont sell well overall in this country..."  they look at statistics. which is why the lightful collection wasnt brought here to the US permanently. only pro has just gotten it and just recently too..._

 
*She never said anywhere in her thread that she was mad at the MA! She said she was pissed off MAC wasn't releasing certain items into her country because she was really counting on them.  She did say she was unhappy to not be able to learn more product info; but she didn't say she thought it was the fault of the MA....*


----------



## geeko (Mar 11, 2007)

i m not pissed with the MA... i'm just not happy with MAC's management.

aLthough my country is a small one, how can they bring in DBS blush to other parts of the world and exclude my country out, without a valid reason? I've sent them an email and i'm waiting to hear what they have to say about it. 

Honestly speaking, i have this feeling that they are not bringing in DBS blush because firstly our market is small, and that they prioritize other markets than ours. BOO! 

It's not the first time (that's y i'm pissed). It happened with my favourite MAC select tint which is regular in other countries but LE in my country ...and the ultracheek blushers are LE in my country too. :X And we don't have the full range of regular pigments in the country as well - reason being the pigments won't sell well. It's all about $$$$ for EL. There are no empty palettes for sale at our freestanding store either so i can't depot my e/s unless i go overseas and buy those empty pan palettes from there.

Anyway, i've resigned to my fate. I'd just have to skip DBS blush then, anyway i've other pink blushers...but this is such a huge disappointment.


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupnewbie* 

 
_ It's all about $$$$ for EL._

 
That's the bottom line...the company will market and stock what they believe will sell best in each particular market.  They spend a ton of money doing market research in order to support this.  They're in business to make money, plain and simple.  It's just not profitable to accomodate every single MAC (or other line) customer..which sucks for people who don't have access to the complete product line...


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupnewbie* 

 
_i m not pissed with the MA... i'm just not happy with MAC's management.

aLthough my country is a small one, how can they bring in DBS blush to other parts of the world and exclude my country out, without a valid reason? I've sent them an email and i'm waiting to hear what they have to say about it. 

Honestly speaking, i have this feeling that they are not bringing in DBS blush because firstly our market is small, and that they prioritize other markets than ours. BOO! 

It's not the first time (that's y i'm pissed). It happened with my favourite MAC select tint which is regular in other countries but LE in my country ...and the ultracheek blushers are LE in my country too. :X And we don't have the full range of regular pigments in the country as well - reason being the pigments won't sell well. It's all about $$$$ for EL. There are no empty palettes for sale at our freestanding store either so i can't depot my e/s unless i go overseas and buy those empty pan palettes from there.

Anyway, i've resigned to my fate. I'd just have to skip DBS blush then, anyway i've other pink blushers...but this is such a huge disappointment._

 

Im from New Zealand, and our market isn't exactly big.. Yet we have Dont be shy blush here. We also don't have the full range of pigments at the only Counter where I live, Pigments are LE. Like you I also Have to go overseas to get empty pan palettes, So I understand why your upset... But Like other people have said there are other ways to get things. 

I was shocked to find the other day that my Counter has the Dollymix quad which Most places in America aren't getting, So i guess we *sometimes* get things they don't get over there.


----------



## lah_knee (Mar 13, 2007)

"i'm super unhappy....because when i asked why isn't it coming, the MA couldn't give me an answer for it."

am i missing something... hmm.. if you say you are super unhappy that the MA couldnt give you an answer, then ya im assuming youre upset with the MA. 

dont be shy is not even that different from a lot of other blushes we have anyway. i know its upsetting when things dont come to your country but as someone else pointed out, its MARKETING. they are a business and its gonna be run like a business.
in my area we dont sell uppity brands at our department stores because the area i live in doesnt have a high median gross income to buy such things. even though there are people who would buy them from here (ahem like me) we still have to travel elsewhere to get them.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 13, 2007)

You can't have everything you want. Life is just that way.


----------



## maxcat (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm not sure what country you're in due to your post... but I have a pretty simple explanation... because its' just two items and not the whole collection it sounds to me like an ingredient in them isn't allowed to be sold for cosmetic purposes in your country.
Cosmetics regs in most countries are super super stringent and often there is no consistency to the policies from country to country. 
Many times these regs, while they're there to protect public safety, have some endless bureaucratic red tape nonsense that has to go on and it's just not reasonable for the company to go thru with it and make the launch date.
So... your anger at MAC may be misguided. I'm thinking your government said No. 
And MAC likely won't say anything about it because the company needs to have a good relationship to continue to ship and sell foreign goods abroad.


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiwi Girlie* 

 
_Im from New Zealand, and our market isn't exactly big.. Yet we have Dont be shy blush here. We also don't have the full range of pigments at the only Counter where I live, Pigments are LE. Like you I also Have to go overseas to get empty pan palettes, So I understand why your upset... But Like other people have said there are other ways to get things. 

I was shocked to find the other day that my Counter has the Dollymix quad which Most places in America aren't getting, So i guess we *sometimes* get things they don't get over there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Girl, where abouts in NZ are you??? i'm in auckland and at out store in the chancery they sell empty pan palletes!!! 

*edited by Holstrom4.  All swap/CP offers must be posted within the Clearance Bin


----------



## cynyin (Mar 14, 2007)

really?! i just asked my fren to buy dont be shy blush from sg! i didn't know it's not released there...
my place is even worst... there's no MAC in this city.. have to ask frens to buy from KL or sg.. sigh


----------



## LuvBeMac (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cynyin* 

 
_really?! i just asked my fren to buy dont be shy blush from sg! i didn't know it's not released there...
my place is even worst... there's no MAC in this city.. have to ask frens to buy from KL or sg.. sigh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
where are you?


----------



## glamdoll (Mar 14, 2007)

aww that sucks! Yeah usually business prioritises money because without it there is no business =[

I too am pissed off at MAC because theyr products arent working for me and they keep on switching me to diff things. Im tired of returning things! thats not my style! They sent me free blot film but I didnt want it or even asked for it!

I ordered teal pig online n the jar wasnt full in quantity!
UGh

ALso when I went to a free standing MAC a MUA was helping me
n he had to get somehting from the back, and he told me to go ahead n browse around for more items.. I did n i picked up 3 eyeshadows n had them in my hand when this other MUA taps me in the shoulder and tells me "are u planning to pay for those?"
like I was gonna steal it!! UGH yeah 
that was the last they saw of me.. 
I lvoe mac but it has been disapointing me!


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Mar 14, 2007)

I know your upset but like some of the ladies are saying you can have a CP done.Right now in the USA barbie items are sold out everywhere! I was fortunate to get the entire line the day it opened however I also like Dont be Shy and wanted to pick up a backup.Our store is out! 
Another thing to think about is It's not the MA's fault maybe she doesnt know anything about the line at the moment.
Plus I see a goofy line in your thread *Darn it...i love DON'T BE SHY blush....... *
Have you tried it yet? to love it.I can't love a product until I try it to know if I love it or like it enough.
So maybe calm down and have some tea. **edited by Holstrom4, any reference to CP's must be posted within the Clearance Bin
Good luck to ya!


----------



## cynyin (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvBeMac* 

 
_where are you?_

 
kuching, malaysia


----------



## lah_knee (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_aww that sucks! Yeah usually business prioritises money because without it there is no business =[

I too am pissed off at MAC because theyr products arent working for me and they keep on switching me to diff things. Im tired of returning things! thats not my style! They sent me free blot film but I didnt want it or even asked for it!

I ordered teal pig online n the jar wasnt full in quantity!
UGh

ALso when I went to a free standing MAC a MUA was helping me
n he had to get somehting from the back, and he told me to go ahead n browse around for more items.. I did n i picked up 3 eyeshadows n had them in my hand when this other MUA taps me in the shoulder and tells me "are u planning to pay for those?"
like I was gonna steal it!! UGH yeah 
that was the last they saw of me.. 
I lvoe mac but it has been disapointing me!_

 

sorry to butt in but what things arent working for you? and why is it upsetting that they are trying to show you other things that might work for you? thats our job. the other day we got a complaint from a lady who said she didnt like our service because she expressed how something wasnt working for her and she wanted us to suggest another product and in another color that she would like. apparently the MA just showed her another product and not a specific color. she didnt ask which color would work for her, she just got mad and left. 

so ya we gotta be thorough in trying to suggest something else if a product isnt working for you...

but i am curious, what products arent working for you? what problems  are they giving you? maybe i can help...


----------



## lara (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_I ordered teal pig online n the jar wasnt full in quantity!
UGh_

 
Pigments are sold by weight, not by quantity. Depending on the texture and finish, a jar may be anywhere from half full to overflowing.


----------



## dmenchi (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cynyin* 

 
_kuching, malaysia_

 
Really? i used to live in kl for years with my bf from kuching.i miss malaysia soooo much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. but make-up wise it's way better in the states


----------



## ChrisChick (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxcat* 

 
_I'm not sure what country you're in due to your post... but I have a pretty simple explanation... because its' just two items and not the whole collection it sounds to me like an ingredient in them isn't allowed to be sold for cosmetic purposes in your country.
Cosmetics regs in most countries are super super stringent and often there is no consistency to the policies from country to country. 
Many times these regs, while they're there to protect public safety, have some endless bureaucratic red tape nonsense that has to go on and it's just not reasonable for the company to go thru with it and make the launch date.
So... your anger at MAC may be misguided. I'm thinking your government said No. 
And MAC likely won't say anything about it because the company needs to have a good relationship to continue to ship and sell foreign goods abroad._

 
I agree!! I'm surprised no one else has mentioned this post. I work for a major cosmetics company and some countries (the Asian countries in particular) are SO strict with ingredients...one month it's ok the next it's not. Our poor quality control and product development departments are constantly tearing their hair out over those countries.

There are some items that we can't even sell over there because it doesn't make financial sense for us to reformulate to sell a few thousand units. We just don't carry certain products in those countries.

I bet this reason is a lot more plausible than MAC just excluding certain countries with no just cause.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupnewbie* 

 
_i m not pissed with the MA... i'm just not happy with MAC's management.

aLthough my country is a small one, how can they bring in DBS blush to other parts of the world and exclude my country out, without a valid reason? I've sent them an email and i'm waiting to hear what they have to say about it. 

Honestly speaking, i have this feeling that they are not bringing in DBS blush because firstly our market is small, and that they prioritize other markets than ours. BOO! 

It's not the first time (that's y i'm pissed). It happened with my favourite MAC select tint which is regular in other countries but LE in my country ...and the ultracheek blushers are LE in my country too. :X And we don't have the full range of regular pigments in the country as well - reason being the pigments won't sell well. It's all about $$$$ for EL. There are no empty palettes for sale at our freestanding store either so i can't depot my e/s unless i go overseas and buy those empty pan palettes from there.

Anyway, i've resigned to my fate. I'd just have to skip DBS blush then, anyway i've other pink blushers...but this is such a huge disappointment._

 
Of course it's about money for EL. THey're a business and that is the purpose behind a business, to make money.  It would cost more than they would make to release it in your country.


----------



## geeko (Mar 14, 2007)

good news is...the Duty Free shop brought in the don't be shy blush and i managed to get my hands on one.

But the other normal counters in shopping malls and the freestanding stall will still not be getting DBS in. I've asked the DFS MAC ma about it and she said the reason was that the DFS MAC and the MAC at other counters are under a different management.  and they take their stock from in a different place from the normal counters (so weird...) 

The one that brought in the DBS blush in my country is under the travel and retail management... as to why the management of the normal MAC stores didn't choose to bring it in, i have totally no clue other as to  they thought that it probably won't sell well, OR they are trying to clear stocks of Pink swoon (they are releasing pink swoon as a replacement for don't be shy)

Well they are wrong, within a day of release at the DFS MAC,  the DBS blush was sold out and i know of girls who are still looking for it. Thank god the travel and retail management brought DBS blush in.


----------



## glamdoll (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_sorry to butt in but what things arent working for you? and why is it upsetting that they are trying to show you other things that might work for you? thats our job. the other day we got a complaint from a lady who said she didnt like our service because she expressed how something wasnt working for her and she wanted us to suggest another product and in another color that she would like. apparently the MA just showed her another product and not a specific color. she didnt ask which color would work for her, she just got mad and left. 

so ya we gotta be thorough in trying to suggest something else if a product isnt working for you...

but i am curious, what products arent working for you? what problems are they giving you? maybe i can help..._

 
I have tried their fluid foundation and it broke me out and it was too orangy for me (NC40) then they told me to try the powder studio fix and I still broke out. My skin is actually pretty good. I dont break out or anything, but I think I might be allergic to something in the products. Now the manager offered to help match me and gave me Moistureblend and so far that is the only thing that seems to be working. I still break out in my cheek area but not as bad as the other products. I even bought the blot pressed powder but it makes me look weird.
The makeup removing wipes burned my face really bad. I had red bumps everywhere! n the manager at my free standing store told me to try the oil formula i forgot the name.

Im not mad at the service with the exception of that one MUA.
I usually get very good service. just that some products havent been working.
and its been hard to get a good match. the first time it was too light and the next one orange.
but Im ok w the one that I just recently got in moistureblend.

it makes me look a bit like my face is oily.. do u have any suggestions? thanks! I really appreciate it.


----------



## jinsy (Mar 15, 2007)

er, don't bash me pls.... it's just makeup


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Apr 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 

 
_Girl, where abouts in NZ are you??? i'm in auckland and at out store in the chancery they sell empty pan palletes!!! if you want, just give me a pm and i'll be more than happy to sort something out with you if you want stuff sent over from auckland- it will be a lot cheaper sending etc... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im in Wellington, We are talking about the pro pan palettes for eyeshadows right??


----------



## lah_knee (Apr 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_I have tried their fluid foundation and it broke me out and it was too orangy for me (NC40) then they told me to try the powder studio fix and I still broke out. My skin is actually pretty good. I dont break out or anything, but I think I might be allergic to something in the products. Now the manager offered to help match me and gave me Moistureblend and so far that is the only thing that seems to be working. I still break out in my cheek area but not as bad as the other products. I even bought the blot pressed powder but it makes me look weird.
The makeup removing wipes burned my face really bad. I had red bumps everywhere! n the manager at my free standing store told me to try the oil formula i forgot the name.

Im not mad at the service with the exception of that one MUA.
I usually get very good service. just that some products havent been working.
and its been hard to get a good match. the first time it was too light and the next one orange.
but Im ok w the one that I just recently got in moistureblend.

it makes me look a bit like my face is oily.. do u have any suggestions? thanks! I really appreciate it._

 
when you say "Break out" what do you mean? like pimples? or little red bumps? our makeup doesnt contain mineral oil with the exception of select moisturecover concealer. so technically, nothing can clog your pores and cause breakouts in our makeup. we wear it everyday and we dont break out :\  although i always mention to people if you use an old dirty sponge or brush to apply your makeup, that can carry lots of bacteria and dirt that can clog your pores! always switch out sponges and wash brushes! other wise i guess you just have sensitive skin or are allergic to something in our ingrediants. my best friend is. she cant use ANYTHING of ours. shes tried. shes convinced theres something in all our products that she is allergic to. so she uses clinique. 

i wish i could help you more...


----------



## gingerbelle (Apr 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_I have tried their fluid foundation and it broke me out and it was too orangy for me (NC40) then they told me to try the powder studio fix and I still broke out. My skin is actually pretty good. I dont break out or anything, but I think I might be allergic to something in the products. Now the manager offered to help match me and gave me Moistureblend and so far that is the only thing that seems to be working. I still break out in my cheek area but not as bad as the other products. I even bought the blot pressed powder but it makes me look weird.
The makeup removing wipes burned my face really bad. I had red bumps everywhere! n the manager at my free standing store told me to try the oil formula i forgot the name.

Im not mad at the service with the exception of that one MUA.
I usually get very good service. just that some products havent been working.
and its been hard to get a good match. the first time it was too light and the next one orange.
but Im ok w the one that I just recently got in moistureblend.

it makes me look a bit like my face is oily.. do u have any suggestions? thanks! I really appreciate it._

 

pbi, I know the lovely Lah_nee already answered you and she might get mad at me for saying this, but a lot of us MAC lovers have to use other brands for skincare and foundation.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love MAC and am 100% MAC eye, lip and blush, but sorry2say, for me, Studiofix in all its forms is the devil incarnate
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . The only face products I can use are the Cleanse off oil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the Blot Powder
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , everything else is just...not quite right: too oily, too orange, too..something. Just cuz we love MAC and all the products work for some people doesn't mean they will all work for us. Makeup should be about finding great products that make you look and feel effortlessly beautiful, not constantly exchanging stuff, settling for products that aren't quite right, or 'making' something work. If your skin's chemistry doesn't work with MAC, it just doesn't and it may be cheaper to just move on and find something that works better. I did and my skin thanks me for it.

And to the OP, I feel your pain. I live in Japan and lots of ladies on the MAC boards always swoon about how 'lucky' Asia is with all the exclusives, but let me tell ya, if you're an NC43 living in Japan, who doesn't like lightening products or pastels (flowering quad anyone?) the exclusives don't make up for the fact that they don't carry a lot of staple neutrals as part of the regular line - no tan pigment, kid, soft brown, bitter, velvet moss, brown down e/s, the list goes on. 

As much as it pains us, the MAC marketing people have done their homework and know what products will be popular in which markets and stock accordingly. When Barbie launched here, Playful and Springtime Skipper, the pink lippies and the blushes sold out within hours, but they had beautyburst and moth brown on the display for weeks. Modern Ms is still in stock as I type...


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 16, 2007)

I feel your pain (kind of). I get upset when they do country exclusives. Like, we all love MAC equally! They should make ALL products available on the website for shipping internationally.


----------



## TechnoKitty (Apr 20, 2007)

To those of you with the attitude of "you cant have it all, so move on"...Like you never complain about stuff on here? Come on.  And When she said she was mad that the MA didnt have a reason she could very well mean that she was upset that MAC doesnt offer up more info than that, or really even have valid reasons when they do crap like that. It certainly seems a lot of the time that they dont kep their MA's as well informed as they should be.


----------



## MACisME (Apr 20, 2007)

i think it's completely bratty of you to be so angered with mac. if you were the CEO of the company you would have to make valid decisions on where to market your products. just because MAC is not accompanying to your every dying need doesnt mean that you should turn agains the whole line. IF you really wanted it that bad, you would find the means for finding it another way and this thread would not have to be posted in the first place. And if you are as passionate about not have the products that you'd like to posess all the time then i say make an extreme decision to move to the U.S and then you're problems will go away..eventually.. but for crying out loud, this is the W W W.. you can get anything from anywhere no matter where you are.


----------



## lara (Apr 20, 2007)

Keep it civil, please.


----------

